# Yet Another Unitas 173 From 1939-40



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I bought my third Unitas cal. 173 WW2 wrist watch recently - I just can't resist the little buggers!

The dial on this one is a little scruffy - some of the lume has gone and there's a bit of staining here and there - but I'll leave it as it is, a piece of history. It's another one that was sold off by Bravingtons after the war, and the back case has the pheon and A.T.P markings to indicate the pre-1941 dating (post 1940 watches used the "W.W.W." marking).

The cal. 173 movement winds like silk, as all these little 173 movements do. And, after nearly 75 years, is keeping time absolutely perfectly!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweet. I love the look of these and would love to own one, but know I'd never wear it due to the small size. Enjoy.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm lucky - I have a medium-size wrist (7.5") that can take anything from 44mm to 30mm width without looking totally naff! :yes:


----------

